
Australian ISPs required to block pirate sites - tonteldoos
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/piracy/federal-court-expected-to-hand-down-decision-on-blocking-illegal-torrent-and-streaming-sites-today/news-story/c1b0349a2cc6e3fb96007ddf04742efc
======
shakna
Incredibly disappointing.

This is heading to be a DCMA for entire websites. ("The judge also appears to
support the application of rolling injunctions to make it easier to chase
offending sites").

Yet, the most effective thing to decrease piracy in Australia was the national
launch of Netflix.

The decrease of portfolio was swiftly reflected by a rise in piracy.

Providers like Netflix, Stan and Quickflix do a hell of a better job at
reducing copyright infringement.

Spotify and Pandora effectively killed music piracy.

Laws that require the ISP to spy more and more on the people that pay them to
transfer bits are doing nothing for our shoddy infrastructure, and seem to be
nothing more than badly directed efforts at a problemspace that the industries
affected seem to want to ignore exists: Legal means are often times a
multitude of difficulty harder than illegal means.

